
Why Java Is Doomed to Fail (1997) - kevlar1818
https://imgur.com/a/BSWOU
======
mindcrime
Interestingly enough, I think the author TFA was right about a lot more than
he was wrong about. Yes, very few people would say that Java "failed" in the
overall sense, but in terms of not making much money for Sun... well, he seems
to have nailed that big-time. For as popular as Java has been over the years,
all you ever heard about was how Sun never actually profited much from it. I
think they did make some money licensing the mobile Java stuff there for a
while, but not much more than that, unless they kept it really secret.

OTOH, the stuff about Microsoft "borging" Java... well, the author was
prescient in terms of predicting that they would _try_. It just worked out
that Sun was able (though a lawsuit among other things) to block Microsoft's
efforts to borg Java.

------
enkiv2
The strangest thing about this essay is the assumption that the only function
of Java is to financially "save" Sun. The second strangest thing about this
essay is that the author, even as late as 1997, considered both Java and
Windows to be technically interesting and advanced.

